# How do you transport your FW Bloodthirster?



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm wanting to take my FW Bloodthirster to GamesDay but not sure what to transport it in. So I was wondering if those of you that have this model, what do you use to store him in? Or if anyone could recommend anything. Currently if I move him then he's put in a cardboard box with lots of bubblewrap, but want something sturdier.

My guy has 2 axes not the whip too just to mention.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

not to be a GW ad but i think the monster figure case would be a good one.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

What? Usually people just have him possess a younger sibling and sacrifice said child to Khorne when they require the model, don't they?

Seriously though, I've seen people transporting him in a large tupperware-esque container with appropriate foam. If you have time before Games Day to get a new case shipped, Battle Foam has an excellent selection of carry cases, which unlike the monster figure case utilises foam trays, so the case can be used for other stuff afterwards by buying a few extra trays off them. Battle Foam even lets you custom design your own trays.

http://www.battlefoam.com/


----------

